# Thinking about a snail for a 6 gallon Tank



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a 6 gallon that has been without any kind of aquatic animal for about 6 months.Last was a male Betta.The tank has dwarf anubias as the only plant.The tank has been up and running for over 7 years.We are space challenged in our apartment so we need it small.

I just recently added 3 Ghost Shrimps and was looking at maybe adding a snail.I do want to add a fish later.

What kind of snail do you recommend.The only experience I have had with snails are the hitch hiking kind that came with plants I have purchased over the years.Is their any that will stay as only one and not over populate.

Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd go with a Mystery Snail. Don't confuse Apple Snails with Mysteries. Apple's get to be the size of a fist and eat plants. Mysteries usually top out at 2.5 inches and do NOT eat plants. You can get them in Black, Gold and Ivory (most commonly), but they also come in Blue, Purple, Jade, Pink. You can feed them Zucchini and algae wafers. Make sure you have some breathing room at the top of the tank, as they are air breathers. BUT, make sure there aren't any openings big enough for them to get out because they will "talk a walk" if given the opportunity, lol. As I'm sure you're aware, since you have shrimp, you have to have a certain hardness of water for them to live as well. They are NOT hermaphrodites, so they will NOT overpopulate your tank either.

You could also go for a Nerite snail. They are wicked algae eaters! They are NOT hermaphrodites either, BUT they do leave little tiny "sesame seed" like single eggs on the decorations. These eggs won't hatch unless they are in brackish water, so no need to worry - they can just be a little unsightly unless you scrape them off... and they are tough, lol. You have to feed Nerites as well, as you may not have enough algae alone. Zucchini, left over fish food and algae wafers work. You can get Olive Nerites, Tiger, Onion, Virgin and Horned.

Good luck!


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank You very much.I have been mulling over what to do to this 6 gallon and a snail was a thought.Well I seem to have one I did not attend.I guess when I brought home my Ghost Shrimps form the PetSmart,I got a hitch Hiker.He is small and I have seen him a few times in the last few days.Too small to get a good pic.It is trumpet shaped.You can guess what I am thinking.I do not remember if they had snails in that tank where they had the shrimp.They had the shrimp in little holding tanks in a bigger tank.I am going back to the place for a few more Ghost Shrimp and will take a look to see what else is in there.


----------

